
YouTuber and Repair Specialist Louis Rossmann Alludes to Apple Lawsuit - nkurz
http://www.gamerevolution.com/features/free-speech-under-attack-youtuber--repair-specialist-louis-rossmann-alludes-to-apple-lawsuit
======
ericabiz
The articles and comments indicate that his posting of schematics appears to
be the concern, not his ranting about Apple or his repairing of said devices.

As a repair shop owner, this is some serious BS. After watching several hours
of videos on YouTube, including some of Louis's, we invested in some
industrial equipment that fixes seriously water-damaged iPhones, and I
invested some time in learning the whole process.

This week _alone_ , since we got the equipment, I've managed to fully restore
3 iPhones that wouldn't even turn on because they had been dunked in water.
These tutorials, along with the equipment and our own knowledge gained from
thousands of phones we've repaired, will help us make our customers happy
every week.

Apple Store won't even touch water-damaged phones--they just tell you to buy a
new one (or sell you an "in-kind replacement.") Now, with this knowledge,
we're able to fix 70-80% of the water damaged phones we get in, and usually
for about 1/3 the cost of buying a new one.

People keep their lives on their phones and laptops these days, and no matter
how much we techies tell them to back their data up, many people don't. If I
can rescue a phone or a computer that wouldn't turn on before I repaired it, I
can make someone's day hugely brighter. People like Louis who shoot these
videos help make this possible.

I really hope we can get these Right to Repair laws passed so people continue
to have a choice in where and how their devices get repaired.

------
wanderingjew
The article does not confirm Mr. Rossmann is facing legal action by Apple, and
despite the word 'alludes' in the headline, the article itself is extremely
disingenuous:

"Apple isn't happy about it."

"[I]t's clear that Louis has been threatened by Apple"

"Apple appears to not only want his YouTube channel removed, but his business
terminated."

"Apple is successful, free speech will have lost yet another major battle"

None of these statements are supported by either Mr Rossmann or Apple; in the
relevant video, Mr Rossmann does not even mention Apple.

This is all idle speculation. Even HN was caught up in the Apple blaming,
despite a complete lack of supporting evidence:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12016253](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12016253)

~~~
givinguflac
Agreed. I'm all for repairing devices, but this really seems like an attention
grab, at least until there is any actual evidence otherwise.

~~~
cyrusc
Using this as an attention grab doesn't seem to fall in line with Rossmann's
character based on his 'philosophy' videos he posts.

~~~
mcphage
You think someone would do that? Just lie, on the internet?

------
waterphone
If you go to the source video, he has updated its title to say "update: I am
NOT getting sued".

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7N254MTA4Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7N254MTA4Q)

------
kyriakos
did he break any laws?

